# Rear ported tower speaker distance from wall behind them?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I was playing around with how my speakers are positioned in our theater room. Is there a spacific guidline as to how far away a rear ported tower speaker should be placed from a wall behind it? My speakers are Mission 765's (two 8" drivers and a silk dome tweeter) they have a frequency responce of 36Hz-22,000Hz and a sensitivity of 89db.
I curently have them placed about 14" from the wall about 4' from the cornners.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't think it is a set distance for a port, at the distance you have them at will probably be fine. You just need to see what sounds best to you so try a few different spots. If it has a rear fireing driver then it should be at least 16'' away from the wall, at least that is what my manual said for my towers. You might get a little more low end out of them if you put them right in the corner but again it is a try and see what sounds best situation.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As long as there's enough room for the port to "breathe" freely, and 14" should be sufficient, you wont' be hurting yourself there. Your speakers position relative to your room modes and seating position are probably affecting your sound more, so play around with that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, thanks guys. I wil just play around with the positions.:T


----------

